# Looking to find out where TWH gelding is - South Australia



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

I am tryng to find out where a Tennesse Walking Horse gelding (also rumored previously as a rig) currently is. His name (as i know of) was Domm... He was 17hh and a dun (id go with this one (/bucky Tenesse Walker


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Domm has no obvious markings (eg facial, or leg) i did hear that he was a cart horse back when i knew him... maybe maybe not..


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Friendly bump


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can somone please close this thread and also Please  Will love you for it *lol*

aswell as Can someone draw him?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't know how much luck you'll have being an international forum - I'm one of only a very small smattering of south aussies here, and wouldn't have a clue about any TWH's in the state. 
If you need threads to be closed, either PM a moderator, or post in the moderators section at the bottom of the forum. They won't see it in here.


----------

